# Carbon Fibre Wrap!!



## neil earley (21 Jun 2014)

Hi everyone
A friend of mine is interested in Purchasing a black Meta recumbent Bike, but its 5 year old and the paintwork is worse for wear[ STONE CHIPS, FEW ROADRASH MARKS} I looked at a stunning Yamaha R1 which the fairing had been covered in Carbon Fibre wrap and looked the business , couldn't find the rider to ask where it was done. So which leads me on here to ask if anyone has any idea could this be done on a bent frame or anyone who resprays bike frames, Thanks for looking Neil


----------



## Enis Baysal (21 Jun 2014)

Im not exactly a professional when it comes to these things but I am a full time biker, my friend got his gxr1000k8 carbon wrapped around specific smaller parts, mud guard, around the seat trims etc.. he isnt a hands on mechanically minded guy and he said it is very easy to do... just stretch over/around the areas you want it and apply heat (hairdryer) this will cause the wrap to dense up and literally wrap the area it is surrounding to a tight and secure fit  can always buy the wrap yourself for very cheap on ebay and just pay any bodyshop or a local bike garage (who has minimal experience themselves most likely) to be done for you. There are also many walkthroughs online including youtube.
There isnt much you cant learn online nowadays.
I do know is that any indents in the frame that can't be rubbed out using a wet and dry paper need to be filled rubbed down and most likely lacquered to keep the wrap from causing any bumps when applied.

Hope this helps in some way


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2014)

I do know that wrapping is not as easy as some make it sound, I have close business connections with a professional wrapping and tinting company. The film only shrinks one way, you can kill it (trade terms) very easily.


----------



## PLuKE (21 Jun 2014)

Go over to DetailingWorld.co.uk

Some amazing things go on over there and there are company's that do wrapping.

Luke


----------



## neil earley (21 Jun 2014)

Thanks for you reply, DetailingWorld.co.uk will give them a ring


----------



## PLuKE (21 Jun 2014)

You can't ring it's a forum, for car cleaning which is known as detailing for the avid person, but there are company's that wrap cars from midrange cars to some erotic stuff. Just pop,a post on asking about wrapping and there will be somebody to point you in the correct direction.

Luke


----------



## neil earley (21 Jun 2014)

Thanks Luke for your reply as he having the Meta Bike next week.


----------



## BlackPanther (23 Jun 2014)

Here's my effort at carbon wrapping. I did the 12Rs seat cowl last year, with the aid of the Missus, and light use of a hair dryer. Piece of cake. The trike, I did myself (impatience on my part) and it was a bit of a pig. 4 hands make the job 10 times easier. You should use a soft plastic squeegy thing-a-ma-bob, but I found it quite easy just using bare fingers to work out the bubbles. There are a few different types/styles/qualities of wrap.....2D,3D,4D (the 4D one makes you travel back in time?) but it's easy to suss out what's best for your needs by doing a bit of research first.

Et Voila!

















Close up, not so good. I'd have struggled to do it in one piece on the rear fairing, so it's layered.....and a tad naff. The wheel covers look better close up. My effort is far from perfect, but infinitely better than bare Correx (I think).





Last year I did a smidgen over 5,000 miles on the trikes. I took the 12R in for its MOT last week and I'd done under 1,000 since last years MOT!


----------



## neil earley (26 Jun 2014)

Nice pics of your trike , good job too on the go faster mods.


----------

